# new to the forum



## gtr-cymru (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi guys and girls just thought i would say hello my name is simon just bought a storm white gtr picking it up Thursday :thumbsup:


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Simon - let us know what you think of it once you have a few miles under your belt


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

welcome and we look forward to the piccies!

.


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Simon

You'll have the time of you life ! Get past your 1200 service put ya foot to the floor its's like being on the enterprise in warp mode 

By welcome 

Steve


----------



## gtr-cymru (Jul 13, 2009)

I bought the car with 1600 miles on the clock so someone has done the work for me hope they did the run in correct:nervous:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, welcome and best colour!!!!

Kp


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome. When you do make sure you check in the glove box


----------



## gtr-cymru (Jul 13, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Welcome. When you do make sure you check in the glove box


why


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

you'll have to wait! Gosh sooooooooooooo impatient


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Welcome, shame about the colour !! LOL


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Steve said:


> Welcome, shame about the colour !! LOL



No it's ok he went for white not that red'ish funny colour


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh, you mean he likes being in a Bathtub LOL


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

bathtub white

the new white sparkles


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*LOL*

Ah Porcelin !!!!


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Simon,

new to the site also, definetly a must for all gtr owners.
Picking up mine on the 28th/07 Black edition, black.

After reading all the comments on this site, i cannot even sleep im that excited.


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi new to the forum,not a GTR owner as yet.

Taking my Audi S5 to Newcastle,Benfield tommorrow and taking out the GTR test car all afternoon to see if i like it,by the sound of your comments on here i certainly will.


Cheers Dave


----------



## gtr-cymru (Jul 13, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Welcome. When you do make sure you check in the glove box



still no idea


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

gtr-cymru said:


> still no idea


believe John means keep eye out for your GTROC pack, it explains all the benefits of being a member 


also check out passenger footwell to check tools and lock wheel nut still there. we had a few jdm 35's come over with key missing :chuckle:


----------

